# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - CDMA Day ! QSC1100, Micromax C111, Huawei C2830 supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Resurrector QSC1100 X14 contains only DCC Loader, thus it is to be used   only for operations on DCC Read/Write page in the JTAG Manager.
Embedded DCC Loader is designed to work inside of MCU’s internal RAM   memory, thus it is not sensitive to external SDRAM configuration or   availability or its physical state.   *Initial H/W init sequence will setup MCU’s PLL with these parameters:*   Clock Multiplier = 0×14 Since   few different versions of QSC1100 resurrector may exist (with  different  multiplier values) you may select the one which suits best to  your  device  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Resurrecting Micromax C111 is simple. Board is auto powered on when battery is inserted and USB cable is connected.
There are 2 different hardware revisions of this phone – one is based on  Qualcomm QSC1100 MCU and other – is Qualcomm QSC6010 MCU. Current  resurrector shall be selected if you have QSC1100 revision.
Resurrector re-flashes only firmware zone of the phone (0×000000 to 0x6FFFFF). *To resurrect Micromax C111:*   Solder JTAG cable to Micromax C111 JTAG pads;Connect ignition cable for auto power on or use battery;Make sure Micromax C111 is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;De-solder JTAG wires;   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Resurrecting Huawei C2830 is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB  Data Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required;  connection can be established with detached board. Since the JTAG test  points are placed under keyboard sticker we recommend using USB data  cable to supply power to the device.
Resurrector re-flashes only firmware zone of the phone (0×000000 to 0x5FFFFF).
Please note: if you do not have JIG (that is you solder wires instead)  then black graphite covering has to be carefully scratched off in order  to access copper surface of the pads.   *To resurrect Huawei C2830:*    Solder JTAG cable to Huawei C2830 JTAG pads;Insert USB Data cable into board and PC;Make sure Huawei C2830 is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;De-solder JTAG wires; Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

